# The interverse abhors an emtpy forum thread...



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2010)

So, here's a macro shot of a daylily stigma to kick this one off:






EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 4x, 0.8 s, f/10, ISO 200


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 17, 2011)

Ours don't even have buds yet. We are having an exceptionally cold spring, i have to wear a heavy coat out in the morning. We often have 90 degree days this time of the year, but we are lucky if its 60 degrees lately. When it does heat up, it will be 100 degrees and folwers will bloom and fade in less than a week.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 17, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Ours don't even have buds yet. We are having an exceptionally cold spring, i have to wear a heavy coat out in the morning. We often have 90 degree days this time of the year, but we are lucky if its 60 degrees lately. When it does heat up, it will be 100 degrees and folwers will bloom and fade in less than a week.



If a week isn't long enough, I think you're using too long of an exposure.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 17, 2011)

bvukich said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > Ours don't even have buds yet. We are having an exceptionally cold spring, i have to wear a heavy coat out in the morning. We often have 90 degree days this time of the year, but we are lucky if its 60 degrees lately. When it does heat up, it will be 100 degrees and folwers will bloom and fade in less than a week.
> ...



Good Point!

Its disappointing though when flowers bloom and fade so quickly due to the heat.


----------



## Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## bycostello (Jul 19, 2011)

very nice pic...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2011)

That's cool.

That lens frustrates me to no end, but I keep going back to it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> That's cool.
> 
> That lens frustrates me to no end, but I keep going back to it.



I admire those who can use this lens. I've collected a lot of lenses over the years, but I've bypassed this one. I don't think I have the patience to setup and use it. I like the 100L, I can be sloppy and handhold it and get reasonable images. I do have a 5X Zoom long working distance inspection microscope with ring light that I could adapt to a DSLR. I mostly use it when cleaning my sensor.


----------

